# Who was lucky on permits ?



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothing for me again, I guess there's always next year....Lord willing!!


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

Although I would love to get a draw, I am perfectly content going out to the bay! It is more natural and like hunting IMHO. Getting out in the marsh is one of my favorite places to hunt and to be in general. 


Guns Up, Birds Down


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

See you there Corey.

First try for the wife and we got FP, opening PM

Boy's are going to have a blast! 



(1 for 4 this year)


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Talking about luck ... I am still POed about last year. I drew Opening Day Shiawassee Fed for Goose. Fed Government went thru a shutdown last Fall, so my draw was worthless.


----------



## bc993 (May 6, 2008)

Same Old: "Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2014 Reserved Waterfowl drawing."
9 years running.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Opening morning Fish Point! Only 3 of 8 years.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

We also have a good luck charm. My youngest kid is always a winner, no matter what we are doing. He is the child my wife and I didn't plan to have, but we wouldn't trade him for the world. His brother is glad to have him too. PM Youth at Shiawassee


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Myself- PM Youth Harsens
My son- PM Youth Harsens
My hunting partner- Sunday AM Harsens

Going to have to figure out what to do with the extra Saturday PM. Also might see about staying on the island Saturday night. Would make a long couple of days going back and forth.

Have to think about hunting cut sweet corn before youth hunt too. We have had mallards in our goose spreads in the produce fields. Could just sleep in and save for later. Decisions, decisions.... 

Could be a busy weekend.

Ken


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Fish point second day am her e


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

No luck here but still ing, gonna be tucked in my little honey hole smashing wood ducks (hopefully)!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I won't be home for the opener but my group went 0/4. We got picked for Fish point opening morning last year. It was a good time with lots of ducks but the weather sucked and the skybusting was nothing short of ridiculous. It was the first time I had hunted FP in many years and it reminded me why I like SRSGA much better. Still a great time to be had though!


----------



## House1021 (Feb 5, 2012)

Opening morning at harsens.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got opening morning at shi...what do you think the odds are?


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

0 for 4 at Fish Point


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

My friend got 2nd day pm at Shi.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

jonesy16 said:


> I got opening morning at shi...what do you think the odds are?



Odds for what?


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> Odds for what?



I would assume he means how many people applied for the same hunt as he did, and were not successful?


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

stackemup said:


> I would assume he means how many people applied for the same hunt as he did, and were not successful?



A lot. I have no idea what the numbers are though. Would be interesting to know what your opening AM chances are at FP and Shi.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

stackemup said:


> I would assume he means how many people applied for the same hunt as he did, and were not successful?


Yeah this....I would be curious to know the amount of applicants per hunt, including the youth hunts.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Branta said:


> See you there Corey.
> 
> First try for the wife and we got FP, opening PM
> 
> ...



Make sure to say hello branta, I'll be the guy in camo  lol I'll have the bright orange mustang so I'll be easy to spot lol


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They used to publish the numbers in the hand book. They would list last years applicant numbers. It seems like I remember Fish Point opening morning having a couple thousand applicants. I really cannot remember the numbers though. Obviously the pm, second day am and pm all had a lesser amount of applicants in order. Shi had half of what Harsens and Fish point had from what I remember.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/HuntingWildlifeHabitat/Guides/01waterfowl_reserved.pdf

It appears 2001 was the last time they published applicant numbers. I remembered it being more, I guess I was wrong!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/HuntingWildlifeHabitat/Guides/01waterfowl_reserved.pdf
> 
> It appears 2001 was the last time they published applicant numbers. I remembered it being more, I guess I was wrong!


mikey needs to look at that. shows that number of party slots has changed over the years depending on amount of hunters they think they can hold for opener.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I remember when Shi would have 65 openings. I got drawn twice during those days from what I remember. It was cool to look at them all. Just change the date in the link and you can see all the way up to 2006. Blast from the past!


----------



## greenhose (Jan 1, 2011)

We went 2 for 4 at FP, both opening morning. Wow what are those odds? We are all pretty geeked!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

i never knew maple river did this. Was the draw there only for opening weekend or did they do it for the whole season?


----------



## Wall-llard Willie Jr. (Oct 8, 2012)

0-2 me and my dad didn't get lucky this year time to do some more planning 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

norton shores killer said:


> i never knew maple river did this. Was the draw there only for opening weekend or did they do it for the whole season?


Just opening weekend I beleive. I heard it was a zoo.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> They used to publish the numbers in the hand book. They would list last years applicant numbers. It seems like I remember Fish Point opening morning having a couple thousand applicants. I really cannot remember the numbers though. Obviously the pm, second day am and pm all had a lesser amount of applicants in order. Shi had half of what Harsens and Fish point had from what I remember.


Nope, your not wrong, I've seen way over a thousand applicants for FP opening morning. Sticks in my mind because I was adding up the amount of $$ the state was making of of our $4 " donation ".....bitter ?
Hell yes, applying for 25 yrs and not getting chosen ? That's BS again !
Well like the kid there not getting my $5 any longer.....they can take there lottery and shove it !

You can request the number of applicants who applied by getting a hold of the DNR.......


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mike L said:


> Nope, your not wrong, I've seen way over a thousand applicants for FP opening morning. Sticks in my mind because I was adding up the amount of $$ the state was making of of our $4 " donation ".....bitter ?
> Hell yes, applying for 25 yrs and not getting chosen ? That's BS again !
> Well like the kid there not getting my $5 any longer.....they can take there lottery and shove it !


haha. dude opening weekend is such a mess anyways. i just don't bother with it til it calms down.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

norton shores killer said:


> i never knew maple river did this. Was the draw there only for opening weekend or did they do it for the whole season?


It was just the Saturday opener, and it was 25 groups morning, and 25 afternoon. I was fortunate enough to hunt it several times, and yeah, it was a zoo because Maple River was all scramble zones. You were required to check in at a trailer the DNR set up in the parking lot on US-127 there, and they "tried" to limit the number of parties in each of the units by asking you where you were heading, and if there were too many going to one unit, they'd encourage people to go to another area. But it still was awfully crowded. You have to realize, that was back before we even had an early goose season in September, so Maple River would have TONS of woodies, teal and mallards building up for a month or two basically unmolested. In fact we used to take a canoe in there the week before the opener just to see them all...phenomenal numbers back then. However that isn't the case since we started to have a September goose hunt...people get in there banging away and boot most of the ducks out. :sad: In those permit days, prior to early goose hunting, that first hour was absolutely insane...we called it "vietnam"! :lol: Birds were coming from everywhere. Literally non-stop shooting for that first hour. So much that our barrels were blazing hot...seriously!!! It was crazy!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I talked to an extremely help ful staff member at FP and he confirmed "thousands" of applicants.

Back in the day when the Todd Farm had reserved hunts, and they would mail out the results with a list of who got to pick when (not only did you win but the list determined the order of drawing) I pulled third out of about 900 parties on opening day, then fifth out of a couple hundred on the youth hunt. Bird on my wall came from the first hunt, neck band for a friend on the second of those.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> I got opening morning at shi...what do you think the odds are?


I'll be thinking about you out at Shi....as I pull into North Dakota that afternoon :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I seem to remember it being like 15-20,000 applicants. I can't find proof of that though.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> I seem to remember it being like 15-20,000 applicants. I can't find proof of that though.


That can't possibly be. My dad or I have gotten a permit probably 15 of the last 20 years. Now he's extraordinarily lucky, but not that lucky.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Po'Boy said:


> That can't possibly be. My dad or I have gotten a permit probably 15 of the last 20 years. Now he's extraordinarily lucky, but not that lucky.


I would say you are an extremely lucky guy. I know guys who have never gotten drawn in 15 years. Obviously yours odds of getting a second day PM or youth hunt will always be higher then opening morning though. I will continue to search this.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> I would say you are an extremely lucky guy. I know guys who have never gotten drawn in 15 years. Obviously yours odds of getting a second day PM or youth hunt will always be higher then opening morning though. I will continue to search this.


most can hit second draws almost yearly if not every other year....but hunting 2nd day pm is like walking into a whore house at 4am...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...but hunting 2nd day pm is like walking into a whore house at 4am...


Now that should be a quote at the bottom of someone's avatar :lol: Maybe I'll make it mine?

And it reminds me of a joke....which cannot be repeated on the open forum :yikes:


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> most can hit second draws almost yearly if not every other year....but hunting 2nd day pm is like walking into a whore house at 4am...



That's funny stuff! That's why I don't even bother with it. We hunted Shi second day am years ago. I believe it was zone 2 or 3. It sucked! I only put in for opening day mornings. If I'm going to get it, I want the best one!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I'll be thinking about you out at Shi....as I pull into North Dakota that afternoon :woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:


 ...and I'll be calling you to see how nodak is going, kind of bummed I am not going this year. Good news though, our Africa trip is cancelled, this Ebola crap has gotten to far out of control so that frees two weeks up for me in November!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> ...and I'll be calling you to see how nodak is going, kind of bummed I am not going this year. Good news though, our Africa trip is cancelled, this Ebola crap has gotten to far out of control so that frees two weeks up for me in November!


Yup I expect several people will be calling for reports as usual. Can't wait...the countdown has begun.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Yup I expect several people will be calling for reports as usual. Can't wait...the countdown has begun.


Two weeks from tomorrow to be exact. We'll see you on Sunday JD!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wingmaster22 said:


> Two weeks from tomorrow to be exact. We'll see you on Sunday JD!


You betcha Dave. Is your cell number the same one you used at Comerica last week? Wanna make sure I have your number in my cell. If it's different, PM me the number please. 

And remember, if it's really warm out there that weekend, we may try to have a fish fry


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

just ducky said:


> You betcha Dave. Is your cell number the same one you used at Comerica last week? Wanna make sure I have your number in my cell. If it's different, PM me the number please.
> 
> And remember, if it's really warm out there that weekend, we may try to have a fish fry


That's the number JD and if you catch the fish we'll help you eat em!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Empty handed again.... 25 years in a row.....


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> most can hit second draws almost yearly if not every other year....but hunting 2nd day pm is like walking into a whore house at 4am...


Well that explains everything.....I have low standards. I'm never able to hunt opening day. :lol:


----------



## Axchild (Jan 28, 2010)

Second day am Shi.....since I have hunted with PO Boy, my luck has shot up dramatically, including winning Guns. Where is this whorehouse you speak of?


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

0 for 6 this year, again. We did draw 1 for 6 last year, so we have gotten an opening day draw twice in 20 years.


----------



## swampemu (Sep 22, 2014)

We were drawn for Opening Morning at Shiawassee. However we have never hunted there, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Has anyone received their card in mail yet ?


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

They Don't Send Cards Anymore


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Big Skip said:


> Four years in a row and people haven't got picked in 20 + years? Sounds like a fair draw.


Considering there are people who have gone 20+ years not not drawn (and the DNR has that data), it's mind boggling that the DNR hasn't switched to a preference point system (i.e., every year you don't draw you get a preference point, which increases your odds at drawing in following years, the more points you have the higher the odds).


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Lamarsh said:


> Considering there are people who have gone 20+ years not not drawn (and the DNR has that data), it's mind boggling that the DNR hasn't switched to a preference point system (i.e., every year you don't draw you get a preference point, which increases your odds at drawing in following years, the more points you have the higher the odds).


and when everyone gets preference points maxed out your back to everyone waiting 20 years to get drawn 

no offense but preference point really doesn't change a whole lot. I'd rather take my chances than go into a preference point system. even then, its for 1 day of hunting which can be a total zero with the way the opening days go sometimes. is it really that huge of deal?

now keep in mind, it's easier said than done..you got the time involved of keeping it managed, data kept around for many years and someone to make sure it goes as planned, software to manage it...just another added cost to system that really isn't broke. very simple to say "just shift to preference point system" when you don't realize whats all involved with going that route.


----------



## GabeSki (Jan 4, 2012)

Shiawassee 1st day AM!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

